# Call screen and dialer customize?



## wdcspurs (Oct 12, 2011)

I am running Liberty 3 2.0 and was wondering if there is a way to make a custom dialer and in-call screen similar to miui. I never have cared for the Blur dialer and in-call screen (full size pic in call). Was hoping there was a way to change that up.


----------

